# Cascade Lake - Transylvania County NC (5 pics)



## kundalini (Oct 21, 2007)

These were the views from my campsite.  Enjoy and comments always welcomed.

1. Before the sun rose.






2. First light.





3. With the pier.





4.  Without the pier.





5. With the treeline and it's reflection, the shape looks like a wine bottle on it's side.





I know it's a lot of symmetry, but it was beautiful to wake up with each morning.

Thanks.


----------



## Alpha (Oct 21, 2007)

Aww I love Transylvania county. I spent last summer working as a camp counselor in Cedar Mountain/Brevard.


----------



## kundalini (Oct 21, 2007)

MaxBloom said:


> Aww I love Transylvania county. I spent last summer working as a camp counselor in Cedar Mountain/Brevard.


 
Glad to see you're back Max.  

Yeah, although I had driven up #276 a few times before, this was my first camping trip to Transylvania.  I will definitely be back, it is wonderful.  Actually, I'm planning to move to Asheville in December or January which will cut the trip down...oh about 5 hours.


----------



## Campbell (Oct 21, 2007)

The reflections in the water are wonderful. It's amazing how there aren't any ripples at all on the surface, it looks surreal.


----------



## meganc (Oct 21, 2007)

These are some great shots, really nice.


----------



## Twig (Oct 21, 2007)

I love the first one. The fog adds so much.


----------



## Rock (Oct 21, 2007)

I really like all of them......


----------



## kundalini (Oct 21, 2007)

Campbell said:


> The reflections in the water are wonderful. It's amazing how there aren't any ripples at all on the surface, it looks surreal.


 
Thanks Campbell.  #3-5 were taken about 8:40am.  The temperature had risen and there was no wind.



meganc said:


> These are some great shots, really nice.


 
Thanks for the kind words meganc.



Twig said:


> I love the first one. The fog adds so much.


 
Thanks Twig.  #1-2 were taken around 8:05am when the temp was slightly chilly.  I can only kick myself because when I took my dog for his morning "walk", there was an incredible shot with fog on another part of the lake.  Needless to say, I wasn't carrying.  By the time I got back, the image was lost.



Rock said:


> I really like all of them......


 
Thanks Rock.  Dude, you're only about 2 1/2 hours away.  If you ever decide to go to Transylvania county, check out this book if you're interested in hiking and photographing NC waterfalls.  *North Carolina Waterfalls by Kevin Adams*.  It's a good read and guide.


----------



## Rock (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks for the link. I will have to check it out.


----------



## Doug (Oct 21, 2007)

#4 & #5 I like the calm water and vivid colors of the leaves

Awsome


----------



## Ajay (Oct 21, 2007)

I love all of these!

My only little nitpick is I wouldn't have put the pier dead center, but then again it kinda works with this shot...I'd have to see it both ways.

But overall, I'm so jealous that you got to wake up to such a beautiful view every morning!


----------



## kundalini (Oct 21, 2007)

Doug said:


> #4 & #5 I like the calm water and vivid colors of the leaves
> 
> Awsome


 
Thanks Doug.



Ajay said:


> I love all of these!
> 
> My only little nitpick is I wouldn't have put the pier dead center, but then again it kinda works with this shot...I'd have to see it both ways.
> 
> But overall, I'm so jealous that you got to wake up to such a beautiful view every morning!


 
Thanks Ajay.  I see what you mean now, the pier is slightly left.  I had to rotate the image because the horizon was off and tried to get the pier centered.  As Maxwell Smart would say, "Missed it by this much."

Each morning I would brew the coffee, roll a cigarette (shush, I know it's bad) and stroll out on the pier to watch the morning develop.  Just me and the pigmy pony.  

Oh, wanna see something funny?  This dog of mine was such a trooper.  He didn't hesitate complaining about all the hiking we did, but carried on anyhow.  But every time I even thought about stopping to take a breather, this was his position.


----------



## THORHAMMER (Oct 22, 2007)

sweet shots !!!

I like #1 the most, very eerie , cool eerie...


----------

